# Cruze Diesel Longevity



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If you do mostly city driving it may be better to look into a vw tdi as they get better city mileage. With that said I see 7L/100km in the city normally and I see anywhere from 4.8L/100km-5.2L/100km on the highway. Honestly the mileage is wonderful. 

As for longevity, it seems with the exception of a couple sensor problems in the early build's that these cars are trouble free for the most part. So far I have 22k km on mine and knock on wood no issues. Diesel has 103k miles on his and has done 2 sensors and a wheel bearing (all under warranty). 

The power is great as well, feels like a v6. Transmission shifts great and is manufactured by aisin which is an extremely respectable transmission manufacturer. With a tune you can gain a lot of extra power as well. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## jclswv519 (Mar 15, 2015)

Most of my driving will be on the highway, very little city driving. I have a 86 mile round trip to work and will need the extra gas mileage. I've also been thinking of the new Chevy Trax in AWD with the same 1.4L gas engine as the gas Cruzes, but it gets 15 miles less per gallon than Cruze TD. Even with an average $.50 more per gallon in our area, the Cruze TD will cost me around $300 less per year to drive. Sticker price between the two vehicles equipped how I want are about the same. The reason I was looking at an AWD is there's a mountain to drive across between home and work, but several people that make the commute say a FWD car will do great making the trip with the right set of tires on it. Thinking heavily of the Cruze TD simply because of the cheaper per year fuel cost and the possibility of getting more miles on the engine!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The biggest concern with a diesel engine is the cost of replacing fuel injectors, if they were to fail. This depends on how long you expect to drive this car, but when I spoke to GM's engineers on this matter, they hinted that about 200k miles is the expected life. After that, you're in for the equivalent of a transmission rebuild to replace them.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Here is my experience

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...7-100k-miles-2014-chevrolet-cruze-diesel.html

I am up to 108K as of this writing and still loving it!


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

Diesel - 100k miles in 20 months is an average of 180 miles a day, including Saturday and Sunday. Do you have a long commute to work? Just curious how someone racks up that many miles in 20 months. My old lady does 30k a year and it's because she shops and gallivants and goes to casinos way far off all the time. I do 10k a year but that's because it is 3 miles to work and I pretty much have no life other than work.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

roadrunnerA12 said:


> Diesel - 100k miles in 20 months is an average of 180 miles a day, including Saturday and Sunday. Do you have a long commute to work? Just curious how someone racks up that many miles in 20 months. My old lady does 30k a year and it's because she shops and gallivants and goes to casinos way far off all the time. I do 10k a year but that's because it is 3 miles to work and I pretty much have no life other than work.


Much of it is work related but also it's very normal for me to take an 8 hour Sunday drive just to go see some scenery.


----------



## No Mo' Spirit (Oct 28, 2014)

diesel said:


> Much of it is work related but also it's very normal for me to take an 8 hour Sunday drive just to go see some scenery.


Wow, you're the original "Sunday Driver!" :grin:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The biggest concern with a diesel engine is the cost of replacing fuel injectors, if they were to fail. This depends on how long you expect to drive this car, but when I spoke to GM's engineers on this matter, they hinted that about 200k miles is the expected life. After that, you're in for the equivalent of a transmission rebuild to replace them.


i would think $2k max

$1200 for parts


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You know what. If you have to put $2k into an engine with 320k km on it. You can't really complain. May aswell say every second timing belt. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## jclswv519 (Mar 15, 2015)

One concern someone I know had with theirs is oil leaks? Theirs was the only one I've heard of doing this.


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

Injectors are $208. Each for acdelco from rock auto


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

Then change the injectors yourself, so about $850. With shipping


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Black20cruze said:


> Then change the injectors yourself, so about $850. With shipping


seals and **** will be out in the open while youre doin it, minus whale change those out too for the pizza mine.


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

boraz said:


> Black20cruze said:
> 
> 
> > Then change the injectors yourself, so about $850. With shipping
> ...


Oh, I forgot about the $20 for pizza, lol


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Black20cruze said:


> Injectors are $208. Each for acdelco from rock auto


Yup! Not bad at all.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

The diesel engine itself is inherently reliable but its all the stuff that's bolted to it that can be pricey. EGR,DPF,DEF system,Turbo, injectors, HP fuel pump. I would think the car should run for 200,000 miles without too much trouble but after that things can happen. Like any other car. Today's diesel bears almost no resemblance to the old school diesels we knew and loved. They had their problems too but when we get old we tend to forget about the losses and exaggerate the wins.


----------



## aady2.0cruze (Nov 29, 2016)

*engine capacity*

how long does the engine lasts in miles or Kms ??
depending upon load variation on vehicle , per day run , traffic conditions and ofcourse maintainance .


i have 2010 model cruze (the first batch of cruze in india)
70000 kms run till date 
thinking about how long could it last ?


#love cruzing


----------

